# Propane fridge.



## stick bow (Jan 3, 2004)

Can anyone shed some light on propane fridges? I am never up at camp more than 36 to 48 hours straight, will a propane fridge keep my beer and such cold if it is already cold when I put it in and freshly fire the fridge up? Do they get real cold real fast? Does it harm them to keep shutting them off and then turning them on a week or two later? 

Thanks,

Steve.


----------



## Backwoods-Savage (Aug 28, 2005)

They will keep your beer cold okay and shutting them off for a few weeks will not harm them in any way. The cooling down could possibly be a minor problem depending on how hot it is inside. The fridge in our rv cooled down nicely in about 3 or 4 hours depending on what you put in it. We used to light it, wait an hour or two and start putting cooled down things inside to help it. 

You can also purchase a bag of ice and put into the fridge to hasten the cooling. Works like a charm but is a bit wet so you have to stay on top of that. 

Also remember that those type of fridges are not meant to be opened many times at all per day. So rather than opening them several times, keep some cold beer in a cooler.


----------



## 8nchuck (Apr 20, 2006)

It is recomended that they been turned on 24 hours befor use. Yes, this is a problem when you go up for two days at a time. They are great but they take awhile to get cold and as BWS said they will not keep cool if you keep opening it to get a beer. I have one at my place and if I am up for a week it freezes the food, but the beer is ICE COLD!! How do they work---damn if I know but I accept life little miracles:lol: :lol: . LOL


----------



## jim84 (Mar 14, 2005)

I have a motor home with the propane fridge, We start it up the day before we plan to leave, that works for us. It dont hurt to turn them off and on. I would try to get a good neighbor to start up your fridge for you, than you could share a cold one with them.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Freeze some mty milk quarts or other type of containers that won't leak. Use them in cooler on way up, then put in fridge with beer to cool down quicker, or to keep beer cold till fridge get cold. I usually get 1/2 gallons of milk when they're on sale for $1.00, and freeze them full of water. They work great for beer,food,fish, whatever and they don't fill your cooler or fridge with water when they thaw plus its free.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

They work by boiling and condensing ammonia. Mine is almost 30 years old and still works great. It does take a long time for the initial cool down however as it is all my convection. I estimate my fridge takes a good 8 hours to get down to temperature with the freezer being a little faster. It's not like flipping a switch, but still when you don't have electricity other than a generator, it's the cat's ass.


----------



## Nimrod1 (Apr 26, 2004)

Stickbow,
The camp I used to belong to has one, and they just leave it run. They really don't take much propane. That way you don't have to haul the everyday stuff, mayo, pickles, whatever, back and forth. That is what our long term plan is for our place now.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

That's not a bad idea Nimrod. Perhaps if I get some 50# tanks or a propane pig I will do that as well.


----------



## stick bow (Jan 3, 2004)

Ralph,

Good idea about the water jugs, I can place them in the freezer and use them for the ride home. Very good idea!

Ed,

I found a Servel for $1400.00 delivered. It looks like a good one, call me.

Steve,

It's hard to beat the "cats ass"


Thanks guys,

Steve.
Cell: 313-363-0143


----------



## Nimrod1 (Apr 26, 2004)

Check out this link. http://www.gaslite.net/

They have a lot of gas goodies. Down the first page, they list a fridge. On high it burns about 3 gals per 7 days, on low flame it burns just about 1.3 gals. per week. I would think that when your not there, and the door isn't getting opened, you could easily leave it on low.


----------



## Nimrod1 (Apr 26, 2004)

Steve said:


> That's not a bad idea Nimrod. Perhaps if I get some 50# tanks or a propane pig I will do that as well.


Steve,
If you check with some of the "up north" places that fill propane tanks, a lot of them have the older 100lbrs sitting around. They can't sell 'em, but I have found a couple of places that will "rent" them to you. Usually costs $20, plus the cost of the fill up. Never is a deadline for returning, the one place didn't even take down my name.


----------

